# My new mask



## OmegaRed (Jan 3, 2011)

Instead of continuously wearing my camo hunting neck warmer and looking like a doofus, I bought a skull bandanna off ebay for like $4 shipped, got some fleece from my girl and she sewed it to the back of it. 

Tada - frugality at it's best


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet, especially the colour mix between the banadana and helmet.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice dude. I have the exact same bandana. Careful if/when you wash it. the whites bleed out into the black.
How did your girl sew the fleece? was it easy?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You should get some air holes into that thing or will goggles will fog up.
But sweet mask.


----------



## OmegaRed (Jan 3, 2011)

--bigtime-- said:


> Nice dude. I have the exact same bandana. Careful if/when you wash it. the whites bleed out into the black.
> How did your girl sew the fleece? was it easy?


dude super easy. just cut out a fleece pattern the same shape, and run a line all around the edge. took all of 2 minutes. and it's super warm!




freshy said:


> You should get some air holes into that thing or will goggles will fog up.
> But sweet mask.


noted,,,i'll try it out and see how it does.


----------



## tigeredwards (Jan 27, 2011)

This mask is really cool


----------

